# Tom Brokaw Interviews GEN McChrystal



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.cfr.org/defense-strategy/hbo-history-makers-series-stanley-mcchrystal-video/p26065

Worth watching.


----------



## Brill (Oct 8, 2011)

Great find Sir!


----------

